# WCA Example Solve But It's Chaos



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

so basically
Someone solves the scramble and puts a new one with a certain cube (no big cubes, megaminx, big BLD events, or FMC), but they also add a certain position for solving it.

For example:
D L U' R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 D B R B2 U2 R' D' F' R2
3x3
Lying down

Rules:
- Nothing dangerous
- Nothing inappropriate
- Please, please, please try not to argue
- Reusing positions is allowed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am not liable for any injuries 

The example above is the starter scramble, have fun!


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 4, 2023)

Does 7x7 with your hands behind your back count as big blind? It technically isn't 
Edit: im dumb, you can also look at the cube when it is behind your back...
Edit 2: im even dumber, 7x7 is a big cube...


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Jan 4, 2023)

Solved the scramble

2x2. R F' U2 D B L2 B2
One handed


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 4, 2023)

Futurechamp77 said:


> Solved the scramble
> 
> 2x2. R F' U2 D B L2 B2
> One handed


3.59
x' R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U'
3.34 TPS
next: square-1: (1,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)
you can only use your hands to support the cube, turning has to be done with your nose


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Jan 4, 2023)

Whoa.. if I could solve square 1 I'd do It but I can't, so I'll just wait


----------



## sDLfj (Tuesday at 9:55 PM)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> 3.59
> x' R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U'
> 3.34 TPS
> next: square-1: (1,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)
> you can only use your hands to support the cube, turning has to be done with your nose


I don't think anyone is going to do this, lol (not a lot of people can even solve square-1, and the people that do probably won't see a post from about a week ago). Can we just skip this one?


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 10:28 PM)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> 3.59
> x' R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U'
> 3.34 TPS
> next: square-1: (1,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)
> you can only use your hands to support the cube, turning has to be done with your nose


Yeah I can't solve squan either


----------



## Garf (Tuesday at 10:34 PM)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> 3.59
> x' R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U'
> 3.34 TPS
> next: square-1: (1,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)
> you can only use your hands to support the cube, turning has to be done with your nose


I'll do it, just to get it out of the way.


----------

